
You’re Not Getting Enough Sleep–and It’s Killing You - dbrgn
https://www.wired.com/story/youre-not-getting-enough-sleep-and-its-killing-you/
======
nutcracker46
Work smarter, not harder, folks. The 996 culture will kill you. Burning your
time with too many things, inefficiently, will kill you. If you don't draw a
boundary around your rest, and defend it, you're gonna lose years of life.

Whatever you think needs you so much doesn't really need you that much. Turn
off the lights and go the fuck to sleep.

------
thdxr
These types of articles are everywhere and I wish they'd spend more time
explaining how to tell if you're getting enough sleep

I've tried everything I can to measure but I cannot see an improvement between
8 vs 6 hours of sleep. I opt for 8 because these article scare me but I
actually feel worse than with 6.

I don't drink coffee or alcohol and I fall asleep within 10 min of going to
bed. Is it at all possible that I'm getting what I need with 6 hours?

~~~
dbrgn
If you don't feel a difference then that might be sufficient for you. I need
7-8 hours.

When I sleep only 6 hours for 2-3 days in a row, I'm tired and have a lot of
trouble concentrating. I think most people are regularly sleep deprived and
know it, yet don't prioritize sleep. I'm certainly guilty of that too.

------
tomohawk
If you snore or have mild sleep apnea, you can greatly improve the quality of
your sleep and life by doing something about it.

In my case I heard about Xylitol. Its a 5 carbon artificial sweetener that
microbes will eat, but starve on. There are studies showing it can greatly
help dental and sinus health. I tried the Xlear sinus spray to see what would
happen and the quality of my sleep improved dramatically.

~~~
acconrad
> _If you snore or have mild sleep apnea_

BIG WARNING HERE: equating snoring to sleep apnea is NOT the same thing. Sleep
apnea _can_ happen when snoring, but it is only 1 kind of type of snoring.

If you have nightmares and wake up in fits suddenly, it may be sleep apnea and
you need to see a doctor and get a sleep study.

If someone knows you snore but you don't, you might be a mouth _or_ nose
snorer and a sleep study won't help. Each of those has a different set of
solutions that don't overlap and something like Xylitol may not work for you.

------
polotics
Only two data points in there: less than 5/24 hours is bad, more than 7/24 is
good... Well duh!

------
quickthrower2
I’d advise against planning s hectic TED schedule if your pregnant. Doesn’t
sound like an essential thing to be doing. As for sleep I agree we need to get
more but it’s hard these days. Too many distractions and pressures out there.

